# can hedgehogs get rabies?!



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Well shade bit me yesterday and drew blood and tore skin where every tooth went in, I told my dad and he said " what if it has rabies?! That thing could kill you!" And so now I'm worried. They had 5 cats and 2 dogs so now I'm like " what if she actually has rabies? I could die."


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL, I can pretty much guarantee you, she does not have rabies. She'd have some serious issues going on if she did.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

oh thank god! I was really sick today so I was freaking out! Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Haha animals don't live very long with rabies. You'd totally be able to tell


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, you're fine. XD Besides being able to tell, animals only get it from other animals - and hedgehogs, being indoor pets, aren't going to be in a situation where they'd come in contact with a wild, rabid animal.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Good point. Lol I'm a very paranoid person.


----------

